# I have never seen a hamster sleep



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

All stretched out.. I only ever saw nibs and riso curl up into balls..

I am wandering if she is just totally knacked cause she keeps sprawling out then waking and getin going on the wheel again or if I have it too warm in here...
I have pics but can't get them on.. due to probs with puter..


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I have only ever seen them sleep curled up as well, I thought they all slept like that.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> I have only ever seen them sleep curled up as well, I thought they all slept like that.


Well this one isn't she seems quite healthy.. She has had a tiny bit of malteser.. n I mean a tiny bit.. and a ickle piece of crisp.. and she is now my friend.. But all day she been flaking out after tones of exercise she is trying to sleep in her wheel starts off curled up then flakes out..

I thought she had died when I found her on her back b4... She does look like a half coat so I am wondering if it is too warm here for her..


----------



## laurvystein (Dec 21, 2009)

I researched on a couple sites for reasons why a hamster would sleep all stretched out and this is what I found:

"Hamster's Respiratory Problems

When a hamster is in a stretched out position like the picture on the right, it shows a sign of distress and in this case, the distress is derived from respiratory problems.

Symptoms of a hamster with respiratory problems may include: puffed lungs, slow breathing and the hamster squeaking when breathing out. Also, an affected hamster will show exhaustion and will eventually collapse even after very mild exercise. The exercise should also be reduced and you may also move the hamster in a single level cage and remove the hamster's wheel. One should also remove any dusty bedding and instead use paper based bedding like tissue paper or toilet paper.

When there is a secondary infection, use of antibiotics (prescribed by a good rodent vet) may be helpful. One may use 'Carbo veg.' or 'Arsenicum album' as homeopathic remedies, always under expert homeopathic veterinary guidance."

I found it at this website about 2/3 down the page:
Hamster Club :: Health

I hope your hamster is okay!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

laurvystein said:


> I researched on a couple sites for reasons why a hamster would sleep all stretched out and this is what I found:
> 
> "Hamster's Respiratory Problems
> 
> ...


Well thats pretty scary just aswell she is at the vets 2morrow am.... But somehow I am not sure is down to that TBH I have turned the heating off now... When I went out the room to let the dogs out I came back in and the heat kind of smacked me in the face.. I couldn't breath meself.. I will let you all know what the vet says 2mos.. x


----------



## laurvystein (Dec 21, 2009)

Sounds good! Good luck.
I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Good luck at the vets! Hope she is ok


----------



## WeeBarraxO (Nov 15, 2009)

One of my hamsters does this in the wheel, runs and runs then just sprawls out, then starts running again


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Well she is all ok.. The vet said she is probably just wareing her self out.. Likely hood thats her first personal wheel..lol 
Also its very hard to spot things in small animals like hammies cause they tend have silent illnesses and deteriorate fast...

So I ve taken nearly all the bed out of the house and binned it cause she was still sleeping on the wheel.. Fastened the house back up.. And hey presto one Neeco sleeping in her house... yay... 
Thanks peeps for your support..


----------



## laurvystein (Dec 21, 2009)

Good! Glad your hamster is okay!


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

I never thought of it earlier, but only Himalaya likes me to put the bedding in his house. With the others I have to leave most of it outside the door for them otherwise they'll refuse to go into their houses.


----------

